# MTB HEAD HT 3.0 IN AACHEN



## filch (14. Dezember 2015)

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mtb-head-ht-3-0/397773903-217-1923

Verkaufe hier ein sehr gut erhaltenes Mountain Bike. Ca. 2 Jahre alt. Bin es sehr gerne gefahren und suche nun, da ich mehr Skateboarde, einen neuen Besitzer! 

PREIS: 320€ VB

Ausstattung:

- 27 Gänge (Gangschaltung von Shimano)
- Schwalbe Reifen
- Handytasche (iphone 4)
- Tachometer
- Lampe (vorne und hinten)
- Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen
- Ein und ausschaltbare Federgabel
- Farbe Grau

Mehrere Details hier: http://www.amazon.de/MTB-HEAD-Zoll-27-Gang-Disc/dp/B00H6ZHJCY

Sie können es gerne besichtigen kommen!


----------

